# sending bike to PH



## superunknown222 (Mar 21, 2011)

any idea on how much will it cost to send a mountain bike to the philippines from california?


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

If you're doing the balikbayan box route, you'll have to figure a way to stuff the wheelset into a 22X22 box (I think that's the largest one). I'm almost certain it will work... easier if the tires are off, obviously. As far as frame, well it's easier if you have full susser, that way you can disassemble the rear swingarm. So the cost would be the cheapest balikbayan service you can get.


----------



## wmodavis (Jun 21, 2007)

Actually a balikbayan box does have standard sizes but you can also ship an odd size box. I have done that. Check with Manila Forwarder Balikbayan Box - Ship, Travel, Remit. Find and call their local rep.

Hope this is not too late. Where do you plan to ride. There is good riding arounf Santa Rosa about 20 mi south of Manila.


----------



## roscoedillan (May 21, 2010)

how much does it usually cost sending a frame from the US using the balikbayan box? how many days does it take to arrive? do we have to pay customs in the philippines?


----------



## superunknown222 (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks, do i need to pay customs tax?


----------



## wmodavis (Jun 21, 2007)

My experience sending a BB box was that there was no additional charges for taxes or customs. The initial fee which, depends on your sending location and the company you use, is all inclusive.


----------



## superunknown222 (Mar 21, 2011)

im planning to have my LBS boxed it on its original box. im not sure whats the dimension of that box.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

If you are flying to the PI, some airlines allow one bike box free (like Singapore or Asiana).


----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

flipnidaho said:


> If you are flying to the PI, some airlines allow one bike box free (like Singapore or Asiana).


THANK YOU FOR THIS INFO!!! I fly singapore, Cathay or Japan airlines!!!

It's true, it's more fun in the Philippines!!! I wish I could retire tomorrow..and go home.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

charlesinoc said:


> THANK YOU FOR THIS INFO!!! I fly singapore, Cathay or Japan airlines!!!
> 
> It's true, it's more fun in the Philippines!!! I wish I could retire tomorrow..and go home.


Check out the Luggage restrictions of the airlines. It will normally say that a bicycle will count as one of your checked in pieces (even if it's oversized).

From Singapore's site:
Bicycles
For bicycles, you will be charged a standard excess baggage charge of 6 kg which is applicable for the first 15 kg of the bicycle. For every kg beyond the first 15 kg, normal excess baggage charges will apply. Excess baggage charges vary by zone of travel. As examples:

If you are travelling from Singapore to Malaysia and your bicycle weighs 20 kg, you will be charged a total of USD88 (at USD8 / kg). This is calculated as follows: 8 x 6 (for the first 15 kg) + 8 x 5 (for the next 5 kg) = USD88. 
If you are travelling from Europe to Singapore, the amount charged will be USD550 (at USD50 / kg). This is calculated as follows: 50 x 6 (for the first 15kg) + 50 x 5 (for the next 5kg) = USD550.
For excess baggage charges between zones, please click here.

No excess baggage is charged if the total weight of your checked baggage and bicycle is within the free baggage allowance. Above which, a standard charge of 6kg for the first 15kg will apply. The normal excess baggage will apply after the 15kg.


----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

Thanks!



flipnidaho said:


> Check out the Luggage restrictions of the airlines. It will normally say that a bicycle will count as one of your checked in pieces (even if it's oversized).
> 
> From Singapore's site:
> Bicycles
> ...


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

My Bike survived it's trans-Pacific journey in a bike box/soft bike bag case. Cost of extra baggage (50lb weight) via All Nippon Air was $150 (from East Coast US to MNL) another 40 to my place in the boonies.

I was able to make a box within the 80 cu. in. bag size the airline wanted and fit the 90% disassemble bike in it.


----------



## r3xnvb (Feb 7, 2012)

I just recently sent a niner frame via lbc to the philippines. I used the original box and got charged $65 for shipping and insurance. It arrived safely.


----------



## superunknown222 (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

_"I just recently sent a niner frame via lbc to the philippines. I used the original box and got charged $65 for shipping and insurance. It arrived safely. "_

Holy crap that's cheap. In the East Coast I was charged close to $200 by Forex.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

Pobox.ph - Philippine Online Box - just like forex, sea freight, but they offer non-standard box sizes depending on L, W, and H

Johnny Air -> not cheap but you won't wait a month before package arrives since it's air freight, but you'll pick up your item either in makati branch or sm megamall. Useful for small items (headset, handlebar, stem, casette, as long as its small)

I've tried both but for non-bike items. So far no problems experienced. Been using their services for over a year already with 5 to 6 shipments per month.


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

Here's what I got from PAL's website 

Philippine Airlines :: Sports Equipment


----------



## walana (Nov 22, 2011)

ok already got a quote


----------



## asi_trance (Sep 1, 2015)

do i need to pay the custom tax?


----------



## Cindercone (Oct 29, 2014)

I sent my bike in a bike box through a cargo service and it arrived after 45 days. Bike was in good condition after initial check. The box was not damaged at all. There were no other taxes paid once I received it besides the shipment fee.


----------



## staind (Sep 17, 2004)

where did you ship it from and to? how much shipping it via balikbayan box?

salamat!


----------



## Cindercone (Oct 29, 2014)

staind said:


> where did you ship it from and to? how much shipping it via balikbayan box?
> 
> salamat!


Shipped it from New Jersey - used Global Cargo Movers from Bergenfield. The normal fee for a balikbayan box is I believe $38 per box but for the bike, they measured it and they charged me $70. I used the bike box from the LBS.


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi guys, found this thread searching for an inexpensive way to ship a set of wheels to the Philippines. For some reason, the cheapest I can find is USPS Global Express at nearly $300 USD(!). The box is only 33x6x26 and 8lbs.

This is the first time I have heard of a balikbayan box. I think the two wheels would fit into a "jumbo/x-large", but have less than 1/2" inch of padding inside for protective bubble wrap, etc.

Can I use any box that is the correct dimension, or do I have to get a specific balikbayan box from the shipping company? And does it usually take 45 days?

Does anyone know of any other way to ship wheels inexpensively? I really thought it would be closer to $100 or so from NorCal. I'm really shocked at the USPS rate.

TIA.


----------



## Cindercone (Oct 29, 2014)

bryanus said:


> Hi guys, found this thread searching for an inexpensive way to ship a set of wheels to the Philippines. For some reason, the cheapest I can find is USPS Global Express at nearly $300 USD(!). The box is only 33x6x26 and 8lbs.
> 
> This is the first time I have heard of a balikbayan box. I think the two wheels would fit into a "jumbo/x-large", but have less than 1/2" inch of padding inside for protective bubble wrap, etc.
> 
> ...


If it's just the 2 bike wheels, I think it should be able to fit in a large balikbayan box and you can add more stuff into the box since they don't weigh it. I'm sure there is a Forex Balikbayan in northern CA and price would be a little more if you ship it to the provinces. I think your $100 is correct, it should be within that price range.

Delivery time normally takes around 45 days and it also depends on the season.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

if from Malaysia, you can use DHL or LBC. Just contact them about the packaging options.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

This might be useful for you guys:

https://www.shippingcart.com/

The parent company is probably LBC.


----------



## LukeBiker (Jan 13, 2021)

Verbl Kint said:


> This might be useful for you guys:
> 
> ShippingCart
> 
> The parent company is probably LBC.


Just contact ShippingCart to s end a racing bike from US to Philippines. They declined to ship the full bicycle, saying that wheelsets are not allowed !!!! I am trying to insist now, let you the latest, if any. I contacted also Johnny Air in the meantime. Let's see......


----------



## staind (Sep 17, 2004)

also check LBC.

good luck!


----------

